# GF,Divorce, and Children



## Smackdown (Feb 21, 2011)

GRRRR,
Crazy X has her whole life up in arms, sleeping around, bring men to the house blah, blah, balh.
1 1/2 years of her cheating she files for divorce, she expected me to beg her not to go thru w/ it but I give a big "YAHOOOO" and we start the divorce. The love was all gone, the only attachment was the 4 kids whom I love and spend all kinds of time w/.
2mo out of the house I meet a woman, we date, we go to church, we have a lot of fun. The kids figure out dad has a GF and ask to talk to her...weeks of talking they want to meet her. My lawyer told me not to but I did. We all have a lot of fun, bake cookies, play games, and go to church.
The X finds out and blows a gasket, she tells the kids they broke the law, dad broke the law.
HMMMM what law is that? I followed all the guidelines in the class I took, she didn't sleep over and the therapist was all for the meeting of the kids and the GF.
Is there such a law? I know plenty of friends who have their GF around their kids when they are going thru divorce, is mine special? 
Thanks,
Mouse


----------



## paperclip (Feb 24, 2011)

You are breaking the Law of Jealousy. She is now jealous because you have found someone else and moved on. In her eyes, when she filed for divorce, you were nothing to her and you thought that you never find someone else. 

It follows the script. Don't worry about her. Just ignore.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

You broke the law of she gets everything while your suffer and pine for her.

Now back in the real world - forget about it she's tossing around nothing but hot air.


----------



## Tullytara (Dec 26, 2011)

from a womans point- well done you, you did everything right, dont worry about ur x she is just being a jealous mare, u have everyright to carry on with your life as much as she has with hers. there is no law that sayes the bloke has to stay single just to see the kids, thats just her having a hold over you. my hubby left me 2 weeks ago i have 2 kids both special needs, over the last two weeks my love for him has gone and my bond withthe kids is as strong as ever, and to be fair i couldnt care less if he found someone new tomorrow, as long as he is there to support the kids i dont it should make much difference.
You carry on and make yourself happy, and tell the jealous mare that you have a life too, that no longer revolves around her and her needs


----------



## Smackdown (Feb 21, 2011)

Thank You all very much! I did contact my lawyer and he laughed it off...he knows her lawyer and said he'd do the same. lol
Now for the funny part.
The girls therapist, Abby, told me my x should support my new relationship and speaking poorly of me or my GF would be bad for her and the relationship she has w/ the kids. Dec. 30th my youngest daughter calls my GF and they are talking about what to make for the new year....my GF hears the X in the back ground and my daughter answers "it's Sue, dad's GF" it was quite funny. Then after the new year my daughter asks if she can bring home the leftovers her and Sue cooked, for mom. I said ofcourse!! 
The next time we talked my daughter said mom liked all the food Sue and I made and she knew Sue helped me make it...........
On the down side, I will be in the hospital for a few days and laid up for 6weeks, no driving. The X told me I have to pick up the kids or they can't see me, Sue can't drive the kids, she won't allow it...what do you think will happen when she finds out Sue is giving drivers Ed to my daughter? lol
I want to tell you all Sue has been the light of my life, God sent her to me for a reason, every aspect of my life improves w/ her in it!!
Mouse


----------



## Yummy2011 (Jun 1, 2011)

Ok, well then your X should bother you at all no matter what she says or does. Roll with it and continue to be happy, take it up in court or get irritated. I'd choose option 2, but that's me, lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Smackdown (Feb 21, 2011)

well she got a BF in record time!! The kids say 2 weeks and he was over for dinner, they all asked her to slow it down, they needed more time. lol she wants to know why they accept my GF so easily and they tell her to slow down...lol


----------



## Smackdown (Feb 21, 2011)

So all the kids asked mom to slow down w/ the BF....what did she do?? He's been there almost every day and then he stayed the night!! The oldest boy called me and asked if he could TAZER his ass, I told him no, he had to give mom fair warning first. lol The kids have started leaving the house when he arrives, so sad for them. The other night they all went and stood out in the rain rather than be part of her fantisy.
Tues I have the kids, they all asked my GF be there and we could have PJ/taco night...(PJ/anything,something started @ Christmas a few years ago) well we all had so much fun w/ it, cooking in our PJs, homework, and then a movie..the night was just filled w/ laughter and fun. Before long the x was @ the door wanting checks signed. She came in and was waiting while the kids said good-bye to the GF, they were all laughing, joking around and then I hear the kids tell my GF they love her....The look on my X's face never changes, she's always mean and nasty but I just started laughing w/ the kids....I couldn't hold back..they were dishing out their own brand of punishment and there wasn't anything she could do about it. lol
Mouse


----------

